# What kind of dog are you?



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

http://gone2thedogs.com/game/preloader.swf 

I got a Pharaoh Hound.

Never heard of it.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

Afghan Hound, not the most masculine looking dog, but it has a pretty rich history, so it will do.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Berger de Picard
<img src="http://www.thebreedsofdogs.com/images/BERGER_DE_PICARD.jpg">


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

OMG!!!!

I turned out to be a Leonberger.
As it happens, it's my favorite breed along with Landseers, and Bernese. 4 years ago, i went to visit the ONLY Leonberger in Argentina, Owned by an italian breeder. It was a female puppy then. 8 months later he got his male, with the purpose of breeding them. I was first on the waiting list. Meanwhile i got my 3 dogs, and 3 months before coming to Canada, he calls me to say that after 2 years of trying, she finally got pregnant, so , of course, i was number 1. And i had to decline, due to all the major things happening in my life( migrating and stuff). Til this day i regret it, and have only seen 1 Leonberger in Toronto so far.

there is a cute movie staring a Leonberger and Rutger houger (something like that) from a Jack London book, "Call of the Wild". 
I love Leonbergers, and now I'm one.  

cute site


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmmm . . . I'm a St. Germain Setter . . . one of my favorite dogs - with a nice redwine sauce and a glass of Merlot!


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I got Great Dane! Which was my wife's choice for our next Dog. (currently we have Ren, a Chocolate Lab)
James


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh my.

I'm a dachshund.

Somebody call the good Doctor G.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am an Bracco Italiano (Italian Pointer or Setter).

Must be all that Broccolli I eat!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Sonal said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I'm a dachshund.
> 
> Somebody call the good Doctor G.


he won't fix that, he'll make it worse.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Bullmastiff. 

Interesting. I have a friend with a mastiff of some kind. That dog weighs something close to 150 lbs. Definitely not MEDIUM build.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

A miniature bull terrier? oh good god, I never would have thought that! Thanks for all the fun…


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Um, I'm a Chow Chow. Alrighty then.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Chow-chows are a great breed, TD. Bear your chowness with pride, man. 

I'm a German Shep, which is fine with me.
If I WERE a dog. But I'm a cat.

Meowrrr,

iGeeK


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Italian Greyhound. I love it!!!


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm a Vizsla apparently...

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/vizsla.htm


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Borzoi (Russian wolfhound)...but only because "domestic shorthair - orange tabby" is an impossibility with this game.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

The Doug, Chow Chow, don't let the cute name, and fluffy exterior fool you. Chow's are no nonsense dogs. A few weeks back I remember seeing on OLN, the top ten dogs with the worst reputation, and the Chow was ranked at number 7 or 8. How many other dogs with a cute face, can be that kick ass.

vince


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

*Wow!*

An Irish Red and White Setter! I love setters, and given that my grandparents immigrated here from Ireland in the 1920s, this does seem apt!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal, don't listen to gb. I'll trade you -- I got picked as a collie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Look who arrived at my front door.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2840130.html


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

According to an ex, I'm nothing but a horn dog.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Arf! Arf! Arf! Arf!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Something called a Vizsla.

"Working well in many environments at a # of sporting tasks, this is a very useful and effective dog. A first class gun dog that needs plenty of exercise."

Not so bad.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Saluki


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Spanish Mastif was my result,
I wonder how my Chiuaua/Jack Russel mix would do as a reverse test to see
which kind of human it would be.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I am a Pomeranian. Lifelong friend and lap-monster. Don't underestimate my lack of size either! 
Inquisitive by nature. The Pomeranian is cocky, commanding, and animated. The "Pomeranian is an extrovert, exhibiting great intelligence and a vivacious spirit, making her a great companion dog."The Pomeranian is a lively little dog. Intelligent, eager to learn, very loyal to its handler and family. Willful, bold and sometimes temperamental.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

first one to get a poodle loses.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have tried this three different times, each time telling the truth but changing around certain of the multiple choice items, but I STILL come out a collie. I have nothing against Lassie or Laddie, but I'll trade someone for a doxie, a beagle, a Newfondland dog or a Labrador retriever.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd trade my doxie with you, Dr. G. The feline Triad in this house is willing to accept to accept a collie in this house as much as they are willing to accept doxies, which is not at all.

Hmmm... Collie, eh?

Guess I'll go get Pa now, seeing as Timmy is trapped in the well.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Apparently I'm a German Pinscher.

Um. I don't think so. That was the first dog by which I got badly bitten.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought certain that I'd come out as a collie. Or a border collie. Or something equally as scottish and equally as brilliant and terminally cute.

Or even a Cairn terrier...or one of those yappy little scotty dogs that everyone except their owners hates with such a passion (HEY!...quieten down you guys in the back. No laughing! I'm tryin to be serious here. Don't make me come up there.)

But it was NONE of these.  

Instead I turned out to be a...wait for it... St Bernard.  

WTF?? I think I may need a good stiff drink before I sit down to try and figure out how this came to be MY particular dog breed. Maybe a nice brandy....


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm an Bracco Italiano.
I love Italian food, and eat WAY too much pizza, so I'm not surprised!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Look out GastonBuf,
I'm a Dogo Argentio (or could it be Argentino)

The Argentine Dogo was developed in Argentina by Dr. Antonio Nores Martinez in the 1920's. He wanted a dog who was a good pack hunter and guardian, but could also be trusted with the family. He started with a now extinct mastiff-type breed called the Dog of Cordoba. He added Great Dane, Boxer, Spanish Mastiff, Bulldog, Bull Terrier, Great Pyrenees, Pointer, Irish Wolfhound and Dogue de Bordeaux. The resulting breed, not only met Martinez,' original expectations as a big game hunter and family guardian, but has also been successful as a guide dog and in military and police. The Argentine Dogo is an excellent guardian of the home. Loyal to the family, playful and intelligent. It is good with children and loves to kiss and cuddle with those the family accepts. Dogos are easy to train. This is a highly intelligent, powerful dog who needs a firm and consistent, but loving hand.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal, who would not want a doxie in the home???????????????? Other than me, of course. Still, I am now officially the #5 doxie here at Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies. Thanks for the trade.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Ha ha ha I'm a poodle!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmmm... English Coonhound for me.

C'mon Macnutt you shouldn't be surprised. Everyone knows you're a Saint (Holier than thou)  


And MBD ... OUCH that must hurt!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Bourbannies Setter


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dr. G, I tried to explain the benefits of doxie-ownership to the cats. They perked up a little bit when I said "wiener" but as soon as they realized I was talking about dogs, they hissed and spat "no dogsss" before going back to sleep.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Irish Setter. Doesn't mean much to me, is it?


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I am a "Sloughi" ?! Never heard of them but they look like a greyhound. That's cool cause I love greyhounds and whippets. Giddeeup!

E


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Ha ha! I turned out to be a Welsh Corgi - of course there are 2 types of Welsh Corgi - the Pembroke (slightly smaller, tailess) and the Cardigan (with tail). Seems to fit with my Gemini horoscope featuring the duality of the twins.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal, two of our doxies are always trying to befriend and play with our neighbor's cat, which is part stray cat and part couger. When she hisses at the two friendly doxies, the other two doxies and Max (our terripoo cross), rushes to their defense. However, when Sophie rears up and really hisses like a couger, they all run away. She had kittens recently, and only two lived. Fang and Claw are now in training to be killers. If they ever reach a truce with The Fearsome Foursome, this doxie/cat pack will take over central St.John's.


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

gastonbuffet said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> I turned out to be a Leonberger.
> 
> cute site


I've never heard of the breed, but I turned out to be one as well. Humph.

Well, it's nice to have company in obscurity.


----------



## rikderris (Sep 14, 2003)

Never heard of this dog before? Maybe because no one can pronounce it.
"XOLOITZCUINTLI"

http://www.ukcdogs.com/breeds/sighthoundspariahs/xolo.std.shtml


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Hungarian Puli. I'm still thinking about it. The hairstyle matches though...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I came up with Cocker Spaniel. Which is alright with me, as my childhood dog was a Cocker Spaniel, and he was a great friend. I still miss him.

Cheers


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It pegged me as a Siberian Husky...go figure.

I guess i better start jogging to get in shape for that sled race...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

A siberian Husky with an airbrake ticket. 

Sounds like somebody who is "not to be messed with" and who can handle pretty much anything.  

Bout right, I'd say.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Heh! But I don't like the idea of eating raw seal meat, freezing my balls off sleeping outside in a blizzard and pulling some idiot with a whip on a sleigh at a high rate of speed. LOL!  

I swear I was going to get "junk yard dog"...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

A real siberian husky would just take all of that nasty sh*t in stride.....and be saying to his master "give me MORE! Bring it _ON!!_ I can handle anything!!)  

And a siberian husky with an airbrake ticket would probably be smackin everyone around him down to the ground with a frozen crowbar, at the first sign of trouble. Then he'd probably toss all of those half concious bodies into the back of his semi (including the "master") and roar off into a midnight snowstorm in a big cloud of diesel exhaust. Headed for parts unknown. While crankin the airhorns and yellin _"YEEEEHHAAAAWWWW!!"_  

Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## AWK (Mar 25, 2005)

cane cattivo


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Ibizan Hound

"A noble looking animal with a kindly nature."

Never heard of them.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Braque du Bourbonnais (Bourbonais Setter)

Origins: France. Associated the Bourbonnais area of central France is a fine hunter of partridge, grouse, and pheasant. Often referred to as the tailless pointer it seems to derive from the pyrenees, where a number of other French gun dogs also originated. It has a striking dalmation-like coat pattern and on a distinctly thickset body.

Personality:
The Braque du Bourbonnais is a calm and affectionate family companion, provided they get plenty of exercise. When hunting they are full of passion, cautios, balanced, cooperative and intelligent. They are people oriented and not happy if isolated from the family.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Great Pyrenees for me. Which is OK since it's one of my favourite breeds and is a close relative of the dog I own (Bernese Mountain Dog).

And it actually matches up with my personality quite well.

Interesting to see the results for some of the personalities around here. A lot of them actually fit the impression I have of people.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm an English Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Apparently, I'm a Newfoundland! I've never heard of them. Better get used to it.

(Wonder what I'll be tomorrow?)


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I prefer to be referred to as a 'dawg'...


----------

